# Hypnobirthing, Hypnobabies, etc...



## Xuxa

Hi girls,

I've been attending a private Hypnobirthing course and me and OH have been practicing. It's working but while doing a bit more research i learned a bit more about hypnobabies and how they provide more scripts than hypnobirthing does.

That's the part frustrating me and OH, is that Hypnobirthing only gives you a very limited number of scripts :(

I can't buy the Hypnobabies course in south africa, so i was wondering do you know where i can buy more scripts from?I really need to find more, and it seems impossible to find any for free..

Thanks!xx:flower:


----------



## lesbianlove

im not sure hunny have u tried typing it in ur search engine? x


----------



## Xuxa

yep...not much luck :s


----------



## ELHypnobBirth

Hi Xuxa

I am a HypnoBirthing Practitioner and Hypnotherapist. What are you looking for in particular?


----------



## SoyLatte

Have you thought about having someone else that's here in the states buy it for you and ship it to you???


----------



## MommyxThree

I had three Hypnobabies births. My DH wasn't involved in the practicing of it, so I can't speak to those scripts. My last pregnancy I couldn't find ANY of my materials at all. No CDs, no paperwork, nothing! My DH ended up finding the CDs online off of the Torrenz site. Not that I think this is a good way to go, but that's what we did.


----------



## qwk

Hypnobabies has a website where you can download mp3s - https://www.hypnobabies.com/mylink.php?id=4058

I agree with you, I did mongan method but have supplemented with hypnobabies and Gabrielle target (you can search for her on amazon and download mp3s). I also just don't really like mongan's voice! It always makes me think my grandma is talking to me about my cervix ;)


----------



## Xuxa

qwk - ha ha ha ha ha ha you made me laguh!!!!

It's more OH that wanted more stuff to read...i think he gets quite tired of repeating the same things.

I also heard that hypnobabies material is really good. guess it's a bit late now. mabe for next baby ;)


----------



## Latifah

Hi,
I did a lot of research into natural child birth (and some practice in breathing and relaxing by listening to self hypnosis downloads, although I am not pregnant yet). I have 2 hypnosis downloads, Rainbow Relaxation and Natural Child Birth with almost similar content (relaxing different parts of body, floating toward the star, deeply relaxing, breathing the baby out). 
Since my head became full of information but no one around to sort them out properly can anyone tell me (no hypnobirthing classes here in Bosnia) whether these downloads are actually the tool to bring me into deeply relaxed state of mind provided that I am listening every day if I am pregnant? It would brighten my day to know that there is all to it ! (together with the breathing practice). I watched the videos on You tube, showing ladies who are already deeply relaxed, so please reveal the key to success to me please


----------



## Hypnomummy

Latifah said:


> Hi,
> I did a lot of research into natural child birth (and some practice in breathing and relaxing by listening to self hypnosis downloads, although I am not pregnant yet). I have 2 hypnosis downloads, Rainbow Relaxation and Natural Child Birth with almost similar content (relaxing different parts of body, floating toward the star, deeply relaxing, breathing the baby out).
> Since my head became full of information but no one around to sort them out properly can anyone tell me (no hypnobirthing classes here in Bosnia) whether these downloads are actually the tool to bring me into deeply relaxed state of mind provided that I am listening every day if I am pregnant? It would brighten my day to know that there is all to it ! (together with the breathing practice). I watched the videos on You tube, showing ladies who are already deeply relaxed, so please reveal the key to success to me please

Hi there

Yes it is possible for the CDs to work in this way although unfortunately for many women they have over many years been conditioned to fear birth. Therefore, preparing for birth is a often a combination of learning how to become an expert in deep relaxation alongside the removal of fear. The latter comes partly from learning how the body is meant to work during labour and how fear impacts on that, the repetition of positives suggestions found on the CDs and practicing new ways of thinking from the birthing affirmations. However, it is also important to do some fear release work at a subconscious level. You can read lots more about this at my blog which as I am a new member I can't yet post a link to. However, if you want to find out more you can search for Tums 2 Mums. Make sure you go to my blog though not my site as this is where you will find the info and some freebie mp3s and techniques. I hope this helps but if you have any more questions please let me know. I am happy to help.

Best wishes

Dany - Hypnotherapist (SE London/Kent) specialising in HypnoFertility, Pregnancy, HypnoBirthing and Beyond...


----------



## Latifah

Thanks Dany
I found tums 2 moms I am already on it. The ice in Bosnia is very very thick, therefore we are in desperate need for hypnobirthing program + another program that would serve as antivirus, i.e. help protect women who are willing to learn against fears, ignorance, prejudices about child birth, etc.
I feel that my new attitudes toward birth changed me in that I am more positive person , regardless of pregnancy and I am ready to break the bad cycle that is running on the female side within my family. 
On a positive note, there was a TV show "Eight floor" this month (very popular Croatian talk show), they talked to several women who opted for natural childbirth. I was very surprised that they managed to talk their husbands into that. Good for them!


----------



## Latifah

woow tums 2 moms is a pleasant surprise - it explains nicely that I do not need to waste energy trying to judge how the self hypnosis feels right away, one should simply allow the whole thing to work out when the time comes (beginning of labour when the relaxation mode should be triggered) :)


----------



## Hypnomummy

Hi Latifah

It is great to hear you sounding so positive. When you say you've found Tums 2 Mums are you on my blog or are you using my Hypno 4 Birth Home Study Programme? If it is the latter please come and join us also on the Facebook group that will enable me to give you support as you go through it. 

Although on that note if anyone has any questions about HypnoBirthing or any form of hypnosis for birth please let me know. I am happy to help and will aim to come on the forum more often 

Dany - Hypnotherapist (SE London/Kent) specialising in HypnoFertility, Pregnancy, HypnoBirthing and Beyond...


----------

